# Dell Laptops:Exploding Batteries, Delayed Production and Cancelling Order.



## Binomial (15 Aug 2006)

I heard reports this am about exploding batteries in DELL laptops.

I placed an order last week for a DELL laptop and recieved notification today that the order was delayed by up to a week.

A few questions:
What experience does anyone have with DELL and delayed orders?
Does anyone know if the exploding batteries issue has any impact on current orders?
Having placed an order and tracked it through to pre production, is it possible to cancel an order?

Thanks,
All opinions and advice is welcome.

BiN


----------



## Guest107 (15 Aug 2006)

The exploding batteries issue is a big problem, yes. The factory now has to produce squillions of replacements and fast.


----------



## runner (15 Aug 2006)

4M replacement batteries I think!


----------



## z107 (15 Aug 2006)

This happened a few years ago as well I remember. I had to send back the faulty battery, and they then sent out a replacement, with a disk to update the bios.

Can't believe they've done it again!


----------



## Caili (15 Aug 2006)

Is it all batteries or just certain ones??


----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2006)

Oddly enough they have information about the product recall .


----------



## Marion (15 Aug 2006)

Just checked my recently purchased one - early July -  on ClubMan's link and it states, after entering a code found on the back of the battery, that it does not need to be replaced. So that's me sorted. 

Marion


----------



## Caili (15 Aug 2006)

Will check it out when i get home!
Thanks


----------



## z105 (16 Aug 2006)

Page 5 Irish Times today has more details regarding the recall of Dell batteries.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2006)

What further details are required other than those on the _Dell _website?


----------



## Guest107 (16 Aug 2006)

none at all.

about 2 or 3 weeks later the new battery appears .


----------



## z105 (16 Aug 2006)

I'll rephrase it for you Clubman ! - On Page 5 of today's Irish Times there is an article regarding the recall of Dell batteries !!


----------



## car (16 Aug 2006)

Some scaremongering:  Theres a lot more then Dell going to be affected.  Think of it this way, theres only something like 5 factories in asia producing all parts for computers.  sony takes some and puts them in their batteries.  You think Dell are the only ones with these parts?

I bet everyone who has a Dell Laptop suddenly started feeling the battery to see if was hotter then usual.  Hmm, is that warm or is that hot?  I cant ever remember it being that hot, better replace it.  Youll  know if its hot, if it gets too hot, the processor will nearly always shut down and you'll bluescreen. 

See clubmans link.  It'll see you right.


----------



## Binomial (17 Aug 2006)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the interesting comments.

Dell have since come back to me to inform me that the delay in my order is not related to the Battery recall.

Has any one any comments on my original question regarding cancelling orders which have been delayed?

Clubman,

Is the dellbatteries web site www.dellbatteryprogram.com an official one? The reason I ask is that my browser returns a message that the site does not have a certificate and it doesnt follow the naming convention dell.com, dell.co.uk or dell.ie.


Thanks,
BiN


----------



## Marion (17 Aug 2006)

Hi Bionomal

I got that window also when I clicked on ClubMan's link. I checked the Dell.ie website and it is a link from that site. The  URL on the Dell site is as follows:

https://www.dellbatteryprogram.com/Default.aspx

Marion


----------



## paddyd (17 Aug 2006)

THat site is not a dell site.

not that it matters, this recall is for batteries manufactured in the US, China or Japan. Ireland was not mentioned. I have on Irisl Dell Latitude. Its even a different battery that they are recalling.


----------



## Marion (17 Aug 2006)

Hi Paddy

When I typed in www.dell.ie, I am brought to the following page:

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=ie&l=en&s=gen


Using www.dell.com and clicking on the battery recall link you will be brought to 

https://www.dellbatteryprogram.com/ [ClubMan's link]

My battery  was made in Japan, but it does not need to be replaced.

Marion


----------



## tallpaul (17 Aug 2006)

On Dell Ireland's homepage there is a link at the bottom of the page for battery recall. My wife's Dell laptop has a defective battery and I was able to oreder a new one, which they say will take 20 working days. AFAIK, these batteries are not made in Ireland for Dell. The faulty batttery in my wife's machine was made in Japan.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

Binomial said:


> Is the dellbatteries web site  an official one? The reason I ask is that my browser returns a message that the site does not have a certificate and it doesnt follow the naming convention dell.com, dell.co.uk or dell.ie.


Yes - it is the official site and I got to it via the main _Dell _site as explained above, but whoever put it up failed to install the correct _SSL _certificate. Not sure why they bothered to make it an _SSL _site since it is read only and no sensitive information would be transferred to/from the user via the page. Anyway, today it's giving this error (after accepting the incorrect certificate warning):


> * The page you requested is currently unavailable.  Please refresh the page or try again at a later time.
> 
> If you continue to encounter this error, please contact us at 1-866-342-0011.
> 
> ...


*
*


----------



## MonsieurBond (17 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Yes - it is the official site and I got to it via the main _Dell _site as explained above, but whoever put it up failed to install the correct _SSL _certificate. Not sure why they bothered to make it an _SSL _site since it is read only and no sensitive information would be transferred to/from the user via the page. Anyway, today it's giving this error (after accepting the incorrect certificate warning):
> 
> [/color][/b]



Apparently the site was [broken link removed] today which probably explains why it was unavailable.

I myself have just printed down the details from the site and am about to power down my Dell laptop and take the battery out and examine the codes.

If this turns out to be my last post on AAM then you can assume that my battery exploded before I could determine it was unsafe.

Give my regards to ()*&&*(^(*&)( )(*& (* *(&U
(*^(*&(*&
(*^&(*^&*&^*&^
*(&(*&(* 

*WHOOSH!*


----------



## tallpaul (18 Aug 2006)

MonsieurBond: should you not be getting onto Q Branch for a replacement??


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 Aug 2006)

tallpaul said:


> MonsieurBond: should you not be getting onto Q Branch for a replacement??



Well, mocking is catching, as it turns out that I do indeed have a battery whose code is on the recall list. So it's battery removed and mains power only for me until I get a replacement from Dell.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Aug 2006)

Don't bring the battery with your if you're flying any time soon!


----------



## tallpaul (18 Aug 2006)

MonsieurBond said:


> Well, mocking is catching, as it turns out that I do indeed have a battery whose code is on the recall list. So it's battery removed and mains power only for me until I get a replacement from Dell.



Me too.  seems to be one of the causes of all the fuss.


----------



## Darth Maul (23 Aug 2006)

Binomial said:


> I heard reports this am about exploding batteries in DELL laptops.
> 
> I placed an order last week for a DELL laptop and recieved notification today that the order was delayed by up to a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Maul (23 Aug 2006)

The Dell notebook battery recall only affects batteries that were manufactered during a specific time period, and as it's  new order you will not be affected, also yes, you can cancel your order anytime with no penalties..you have the right to cancel or ask for a refund within 7 days of purchasing an item and you do not need to give a reason..this is consumer law..for further details go to...www.consumerconnect.ie


----------



## michaelm (25 Aug 2006)

car said:


> Some scaremongering:  Theres a lot more then Dell going to be affected.  Think of it this way, theres only something like 5 factories in asia producing all parts for computers.  sony takes some and puts them in their batteries.  You think Dell are the only ones with these parts?


Apple now have a [broken link removed].


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2006)

Has anybody from _Dell _or _Apple _been arrested under anti-terror laws yet for sending out miniature bombs?


----------



## car (25 Aug 2006)

/jumping up and down screaming I told you I told you 

I didnt think the film great as it didnt go into the specifics enough, but michael crichtons book disclosure explains the business world of pc component manufacture and the fine lines between getting it right and wrong.  Try and pick it up on paperback for 16 cents if you get a chance.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (25 Aug 2006)

I've got an exploding one too in my Dell Latitude D410 ... I've ordered a replacement

My battery has never got hot so I dont' think it's really likely to explode ... but it's performance has degraded very much over they year I've had it ..am not lucky to get 1hr usage from a full charge - used to go for 2.5-3hrs

So given I was likely going to get a replacement anyway the recall seems to have worked quite nicely .. though I wonder how quickly the replacement will turn up ... I won't be holding my breath - I ordered it about 10 days ago and haven't heard a thing since.


----------

